# Useful GADGETS - seagoing or shoreside.



## jmcg

*A gadget is sometimes described as a small mechanical device or appliance*. Other less literal interpretations of the word extend to all useful items of equipment or "gear". 

In another thread members are lauding the arrival of a newly arrived gadget in the form of an electronic reader - it tells you stories - an item I intend to stay well clear of.

Having made and used many a "gadget" in my day I am wondering what items have captivated the imagination of S/N Members.

OK, I know the top end spanner and corkscrew will head the list - so let us get those out of the way!

BW

J (Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Before the days of Clearasil, you used to be able to get a thing which, for want of a better name, we called a "blackhead picker", from Boots. It was a bit of metal in an elongated "S" shape with a small hole at each end. You positioned the hole over a pimple (known as "plukes" in my day but now Americanised to "zits") or blackhead and pressed down. A satisfying glob of puss would spurt out and land on the mirror which, naturally, you were looking into.

We had a mirror over the mantlepiece and I used to stand in the hearth squeezing away - it became quite addictive and you always seemed to be able to find another one to pop. I did wish that someone at Boots would invent something to stop your shins from getting burnt by the heat from the fire though.

When my Mother caught me doing it, she used to go mad about the state of the now yellow mirror and hit me round the head. "What's the *matter* with you?" I would ask.

John T.


----------



## eldersuk

My God, trotterdotpom, that was a graphic description. Quite put me off putting mustard on my ham sarnies.

Derek


----------



## barrinoz

I agree, eldersuk (you know, that moniker has some weird connotations when you say it as one word). T.D.P. has just killed that thread stone dead. Shame.
barrinoz.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sorry you feel like that Barrinoz - that wasn't my intention. I just thought it was a novel idea that has disappeared (as far as I know).

John T.


----------



## marco nista

Suppressing a shudder at Trotterdotpom's favourite gadget may I move the discussion onto an equally fascinating [& equally useful] gadget.

Back in the 60s & facing the tedious task of the Radio Traffic Accounts [if you got 'em wrong with AEI any shortcomings were taken from your wages - which you also had to submit yourself for approval] I was very pleased to have the attached gadget which cost only a few pounds.
The Chief Steward usually had one of the mains-operated versions which was jealously guarded.

Illustration & further info from -

http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/calculator_mechanisms.html

How I wish that I'd kept it as a souvenir.

73s

Marco


----------



## jmcg

Now - that is a useful gadget.

BW

J


----------



## barrinoz

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry you feel like that Barrinoz - that wasn't my intention. I just thought it was a novel idea that has disappeared (as far as I know).
> 
> John T.


I'm was kidding, mate. Shoulda put a joker icon on it. It was the thought of all those burning shins! (Jester)
barrinoz.


----------



## billyboy

best invention was the top end spanners and corkscrews....well, Imagine!


----------



## Coastie

trotterdotpom said:


> Before the days of Clearasil, you used to be able to get a thing which, for want of a better name, we called a "blackhead picker", from Boots. It was a bit of metal in an elongated "S" shape with a small hole at each end. You positioned the hole over a pimple (known as "plukes" in my day but now Americanised to "zits") or blackhead and pressed down. A satisfying glob of puss would spurt out and land on the mirror which, naturally, you were looking into.
> 
> We had a mirror over the mantlepiece and I used to stand in the hearth squeezing away - it became quite addictive and you always seemed to be able to find another one to pop. I did wish that someone at Boots would invent something to stop your shins from getting burnt by the heat from the fire though.
> 
> When my Mother caught me doing it, she used to go mad about the state of the now yellow mirror and hit me round the head. "What's the *matter* with you?" I would ask.
> 
> John T.



I just used to draw "targets" on the mirror then squeeze the zit and see if I could hit the target!!!(LOL) (A bit like a dartboard!!)


----------



## billyboy

Oh heck!..."CANCEL THE CUSTARD FOR TODAY LOVE"


----------



## trotterdotpom

barrinoz said:


> I'm was kidding, mate. Shoulda put a joker icon on it. It was the thought of all those burning shins! (Jester)
> barrinoz.


Thanks Barrinoz, I misunderstood - I take it's ok to mention the Boots patented skid mark remover then?

John T.


----------



## mikeg

marco nista said:


> Suppressing a shudder at Trotterdotpom's favourite gadget may I move the discussion onto an equally fascinating [& equally useful] gadget.
> 
> Back in the 60s & facing the tedious task of the Radio Traffic Accounts [if you got 'em wrong with AEI any shortcomings were taken from your wages - which you also had to submit yourself for approval] I was very pleased to have the attached gadget which cost only a few pounds.
> The Chief Steward usually had one of the mains-operated versions which was jealously guarded.
> 
> Illustration & further info from -
> 
> http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/calculator_mechanisms.html
> 
> How I wish that I'd kept it as a souvenir.
> 
> 73s
> 
> Marco


Hi Marco,

I used the same mechanical calculator, that was before the small electronic calculators were available. Can't remember what happened to it though.


----------



## mikeg

Still got the very first electronic calculator that I used for radio traffic accounts and pay calculations.


----------

